# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Hilux workmate 2.7 petrol

## Plodalong

What are the new models like? Looking at 6 speed auto. They are only 2wd but I only go on gravel roads. Was told they are are not very economical? Has anyone got any experience with them?

----------


## ZQLewis

10.9 l/100km for petrol and 8 l/100km for diesel but that will cost you an extra $11k to jump from a 4door work mate to a Base model 4dr diesel.
At Caltex Northland prices of $1.34 and $2.04 plus road use for 30000 km a year thats

Diesel $3216 + RUC $2280 =$5496
Petrol  $6671.

So it would take over 9 years to get the extra cost of the diesel back just on fuel only.
Add in the extra $67/pa rego cost for diesel and servicing costs for the diesel and it takes even longer.

So if you are not towing and happy with the basic interia and don't want 4wd and not doing large K's then the petrol makes sense.

Nb i have only driven the diesel in the new shape for a test drive last year and the 2.7 petrol a very long time ago.  Would suspect similar performance as the petrol will be lighter and riding lower it will probably corner better as well.
Z

----------


## Russian 22.

My old boss bought a new petrol hilux work mate.

Never heard any complaints but we just used it around auckland with no gravel or off road. No towing either as we usually used one of the vans or diesel hilux when we hired a trailer. The work mate was an automatic one with the most basic stuff possible.

----------

